# Trust me



## euroking (May 19, 2012)

Soon all these domestic sources coming out everywhere will be closed down

only old school UGL will survive that know about safety/security

remember operation raw deal that will come again soon


----------



## Rednack (May 19, 2012)

euroking said:


> Soon all these domestic sources coming out everywhere will be closed down
> 
> only old school UGL will survive that know about safety/security
> 
> remember operation raw deal that will come again soon



QUIT being a pussy and worry and your business..


----------



## euroking (May 19, 2012)

Are you stupid ore what? do you really think there is no end for these newbies coming up everywhere? 


old school guys whoes been around for years like IPDOMESTIC ETC they know how to survive so there is no pussy being right here when i defend domestic sources taking security first priority but they are not because they only go up for the $ nothing else when they get busted most of them talk like a little bitch and snitch 



Rednack said:


> QUIT being a pussy and worry and your business..


----------



## hoyle21 (May 19, 2012)

euroking said:


> Are you stupid ore what? do you really think there is no end for these newbies coming up everywhere?
> 
> 
> old school guys whoes been around for years like IPDOMESTIC ETC they know how to survive so there is no pussy being right here when i defend domestic sources taking security first priority but they are not because they only go up for the $ nothing else when they get busted most of them talk like a little bitch and snitch



I actually agree.   Every time there is a sponsor/rep break up I cringe cause it starts a shit load of talking and flaming that does nothing but gain the attention LE.


----------



## rage racing (May 19, 2012)

hater


----------



## euroking (May 19, 2012)

Im not flaming but if you remember back in the day raw deal started also like the time when it really started with all these domestic labs and then BOOOOOM people got busted snitched each other they were only big mouthed through back the screens but as soon they got busted they were like small pigs 

taking security safety will never be to expensive if you ask me 





hoyle21 said:


> I actually agree.   Every time there is a sponsor/rep break up I cringe cause it starts a shit load of talking and flaming that does nothing but gain the attention LE.


----------



## Rednack (May 19, 2012)

euroking said:


> Are you stupid ore what? do you really think there is no end for these newbies coming up everywhere?
> 
> 
> old school guys whoes been around for years like IPDOMESTIC ETC they know how to survive so there is no pussy being right here when i defend domestic sources taking security first priority but they are not because they only go up for the $ nothing else when they get busted most of them talk like a little bitch and snitch


Yeah i'm stupid, that's why i only order from one of the oldest secure sponsors in the business...
I just don't see why any of these other fly by night sponsors concerns you..


----------



## heavyiron (May 19, 2012)

euroking said:


> Soon all these domestic sources coming out everywhere will be closed down
> 
> only old school UGL will survive that know about safety/security
> 
> remember operation raw deal that will come again soon



I 100% agree. Its just a matter of time. Only a fool would start up a Dom source without extensive knowledge of security and safety.

LE will commit coordinated raids on dozens of locations at the exact same time. It will happen sooner than later and many guys will go to jail over a few thousand dollars in profit.

Clean your houses and your computers guys. This is no joke.


----------



## euroking (May 19, 2012)

Because alot of customers bulk/big customers will be affected do you think those d0mestic sources isnt going to snitch on their bulk customers to get lower jail time? and they will play with alot of peoples safety cant you see that? 

you arent stupid if you order from old school domestic sources like IP they are the most trusted safest domestic source i have ever seen in my life and i dont praise them for their producst because they are counterfeiters only because of their security and safety for so many years 



Rednack said:


> Yeah i'm stupid, that's why i only order from one of the oldest secure sponsors in the business...
> I just don't see why any of these other fly by night sponsors concerns you..


----------



## euroking (May 19, 2012)

Finally someone agree probaly because you know how this game is 





heavyiron said:


> I 100% agree. Its just a matter of time. Only a fool would start up a Dom source without extensive knowledge of security and safety.
> 
> LE will commit coordinated raids on dozens of locations at the exact same time. It will happen sooner than later and many guys will go to jail over a few thousand dollars in profit.
> 
> Clean your houses and your computers guys. This is no joke.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 19, 2012)

Loose lips sink ships.


----------



## parsifal09 (May 19, 2012)

euroking is right


I'm personally secure, but it's only a matter of time,especially for the new startups

good luck,and be safe.

Pars


----------



## Rednack (May 19, 2012)

euroking said:


> Because alot of customers bulk/big customers will be affected do you think those d0mestic sources isnt going to snitch on their bulk customers to get lower jail time? and they will play with alot of peoples safety cant you see that?
> 
> you arent stupid if you order from old school domestic sources like IP they are the most trusted safest domestic source i have ever seen in my life and i dont praise them for their producst because they are counterfeiters only because of their security and safety for so many years


I read an article Prince posted where the Gov. is gonna pass a bill to invade everyones business on their computer here before too long and it sounded like it was gonna get tough on everyone, can't remember where the article is but it's here somewhere..


----------



## Watson (May 19, 2012)

On a long enough time line everyones chances of getting caught run at 100%

Ive been here a few months and i still cant get used to how open everyone talks about shit and in some cases mocks LE, its like a bunch of kids selling M&Ms (yes EVEN the red ones). Ud think it was only a 50$ fine seeing how casual suppliers are about this stuff (well some)
Im sure nobody on here would snitch to save their own asses, all stand up guys!

Alot of people need to put this into perspective then learn to talk alot less about the subject.

Personally the pigs can blow me, i aint on shit.......yet!


----------



## Watson (May 19, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> euroking is right
> 
> 
> I'm personally secure, but it's only a matter of time,especially for the new startups
> ...



being secure is an illusion, no such thing!


----------



## justhav2p (May 19, 2012)

having powder shipped overseas to your house is a no no.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 19, 2012)

I remember RaZr telling me about something similar that happened on IM many moons ago.  One day he woke up and there was barely anybody left.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 19, 2012)

^^^
Because anyone who was around in 07 knows what happened.


----------



## bigbenj (May 19, 2012)

I have a feeling this has something to do with me....
The 100% honest truth is that I do not take orders, I do not take money from customers, I do not even touch the gear.
Anyone who thinks otherwise is a fucking moron.
I simply rep and hype, and do a good job at it 
If LE came to my door and asked me what I knew, I could honestly tell them I don't know shit and don't have shit on me.
All they'd get off of me is some IML products. Maybe Prince but a bug in my dmz........


----------



## exphys88 (May 19, 2012)

There is a lot of openness on these boards that make me very nervous for dom sources.


----------



## bigbenj (May 19, 2012)

Anyone from the US who thinks they're secure is a fucking moron.
They can hack into everything from your phone, computer, cameras at your work....anything.
I know one source here who gives out his phone number like its going out of style.
One slip into the wrong hands and its game over when they track that signal.


----------



## parsifal09 (May 19, 2012)

phone numbers are the least of anyones worries


its personal addresses


i wonder who here remembers steroid super board???

was a pretty good board, then one day I go on it, and nothing is there

not sure who remembers that board though


----------



## bigbenj (May 19, 2012)

Its sad that some people would even snitch.
Snitching is the lowest of low.
Man up to your own mistakes. Don't drag others down with you.


----------



## Saney (May 19, 2012)

Wait.. Drug Dealers visit this place?


----------



## Vibrant (May 19, 2012)

all i can say is stay safe guys.


----------



## bigbenj (May 19, 2012)

I know this bullshit thread is about me/lucky7.
I'd absolutely love for someone to tell me how I make this any more dangerous than [...]. These guys know as much as me if not MORE. Many of the guys I just named know sources on a first name basis.
Thats not to single any of those guys out, thats to say don't start some bullshit thread and act like everyone is just now in jeopardy.
One source sure as hell isn't going to be the reason for a boards collapse.
I guarantee if LE came after half the guys who posted in this thread, they would give up more info than I could even imagine to know.


----------



## bigbenj (May 19, 2012)

I need to stay out of this thread. The level of ignorance and irony is baffling. Be safe, fellas.


----------



## exphys88 (May 19, 2012)

I don't think it's reps that need to worry, not as much as the sources anyways.

Luckily I don't do anything illegal.  I only use doc prescribed drugs.


----------



## DetMuscle (May 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I need to stay out of this thread. The level of ignorance and irony is baffling. Be safe, fellas.



Its like that dude who comp;ained he got ripped off and was going to bring the guy down. That wouldnt fly in my neck of the woods. Thats a fuckin rat plain and simple.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Its sad that some people would even snitch.
> Snitching is the lowest of low.
> Man up to your own mistakes. Don't drag others down with you.



Look at half the clientele on this board ... dude, you're surprised?


----------



## bigbenj (May 19, 2012)

Not surprised. Its just pathetic.


----------



## Saney (May 19, 2012)

I'll come visit you in jail Ben


----------



## bigbenj (May 19, 2012)

I was hoping you would come with me


----------



## DetMuscle (May 19, 2012)

See the problem I have these days is that there is no face to face interaction. This shit never used to be a game. You were talking peoples income. It was a business runs by clubs, and you other groups that you didnt fuk with. Now, its all hidden and pussys abound without fear of retribution. They even reproduce. I hate being older. My values cant change


----------



## Rednack (May 19, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I have a feeling this has something to do with me....
> The 100% honest truth is that I do not take orders, I do not take money from customers, I do not even touch the gear.
> Anyone who thinks otherwise is a fucking moron.
> I simply rep and hype, and do a good job at it
> ...



stool piegon


----------



## bigbenj (May 19, 2012)

what does it all mean?


----------



## charley (May 19, 2012)

Roll a *FATTY AND RELAX..........................THE STRESS ALONE WILL KILL YA!!!!!*


----------



## bigbenj (May 19, 2012)

This was a bad time for me to quit smoking


----------



## littlekev (May 19, 2012)

.................................


----------



## tallguy34 (May 20, 2012)

The bill your probably thinking of was CISPA, and Obama vetoed it because it invaded the privacy of Americans to a degree that was unacceptable by constitutional law. It would've give the government implicit knowledge about your whole life, including personal and intimate details that they have no right to be looking at. Further more they would have a hard time in figuring out what could and could not be used as evidence in a court of law. Of course this is the last thing I heard on the subject which a few weeks ago. So for all I know shit could have changed. 

Also, I'm sure everyone is smart enough to not use their real names in shipping, so LE really can't use a shipping address against you either. Now if you have gear sitting where it can easily be found and they have a warrant to search your house, which by the way requires more than just an address to get a judge to sign off on, then ya your probably screwed! 

By the way, its pretty easy to make a hidden panel in your closet that nobody could find even if they were looking for it. I also recommend a small biometeic firearms safe. They aren't inexpensive but hey, we are talking security here right? If you can afford a couple thousand dollars of gear then you can afford a top quality safe. You don't wanna shell out the cash? Well, better get a gun safe with a good lock. Then its simple, keep all your gear shit in there and in your hidden panel in the closet. Best piece of advice, when installing this also get an in closet dresser with coat rack and shit. Then put the hidden panel behind where the drawers are. LE will pull the drawers out if they search but they won't think to search the wall behind it, especially if you anchor the dresser to the wall. Some may think this ridiculous, but safety is the most important thing. Especially your own!

As for internet safety, well that's another issue. Hopefully most of the sources have secure emails and the guy placing orders arent just using their gmail or yahoo accounts to do so.

In closing I would like to say that I do not condone the use of Anabolic Steroids or the use of any Class III drug. Any reference I make to said drugs and drug usages is purely for entertainment purposes and should not be taken as an admission of guilt. 

Stay safe brothers!


----------



## tallguy34 (May 20, 2012)

Fuck!! That's a novel! Sorry guys...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Fuck!! That's a novel! Sorry guys...



These Jews won't spare a shekel


----------



## Watson (May 20, 2012)

a jihad on snitches!


----------



## Tikijoe (May 20, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> These Jews won't spare a shekel



Lol..


----------



## coolhandjames (May 20, 2012)

Get it from a gym rat, he pulls my pants down over the price...

Get it from the net, have PO PO knockin' at my door...

Can't a nigger get all jacked in peace ?


----------



## Goodskie (May 20, 2012)

DetMuscle said:


> Its like that dude who comp;ained he got ripped off and was going to bring the guy down. That wouldnt fly in my neck of the woods. Thats a fuckin rat plain and simple.



Detroit is a pussy city


----------



## euroking (May 20, 2012)

benj why are you being offended? why is pathetic? are you lucky7 ore what the name is since you get offended?

do you think i care wtf you are doing i dont give a shit if you making domestic its not my problem 

im just telling there will be a new op raw deal soon and cracking all these newbies down and only old school motherfuckers will survive


----------



## Goodskie (May 20, 2012)

euroking said:


> benj why are you being offended? why is pathetic? are you lucky7 ore what the name is since you get offended?
> 
> do you think i care wtf you are doing i dont give a shit if you making domestic its not my problem
> 
> im just telling there will be a new op raw deal soon and cracking all these newbies down and only old school motherfuckers will survive



Why do u know there will be another operation raw deal soon?


----------



## vicious 13 (May 20, 2012)




----------



## vicious 13 (May 20, 2012)

LE wants the source not the buyers they want the dealer not the junkie


----------



## hoyle21 (May 20, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> LE wants the source not the buyers they want the dealer not the junkie



Our prison system is filled with junkies who were users, not dealers.

Also, see Major league baseball athletes, Marion Jones, etc.


----------



## DetMuscle (May 20, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Detroit is a pussy city



See what I mean and about the face to face interaction. Man I miss those days.


----------



## vicious 13 (May 20, 2012)

what was the point of this thread


----------



## Tesla (May 20, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Why do u know there will be another operation raw deal soon?



Yeah..... Why do you know?


----------



## hoyle21 (May 20, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> what was the point of this thread



That you fucking assholes talk too much and you're going to fuck shit up for everyone.


----------



## vicious 13 (May 20, 2012)

i thought the real og could survive just the newbies were going to fail


----------



## bigbenj (May 20, 2012)

Whats the next letter after K in the alphabet? The letter L.
eK=Le?


----------



## vicious 13 (May 20, 2012)

*hoyle21* 





Senior Member
*ELITE MEMBER*




Join DateApr 2011
Gender
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Locationin a van down by the river
Posts2,014
Rep Points212403521






























































































I have a prescription, fuck da police.​
​


----------



## Vibrant (May 20, 2012)

How do the biggest drug kingpins in the world stay out of prison? They stay out of prison because most of the time, the government is behind the operation....


----------



## vicious 13 (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Thresh (May 20, 2012)

vicious 13 said:


> LE wants the source not the buyers they want the dealer not the junkie



The source is China. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## vicious 13 (May 20, 2012)

hmmm maybe thats y we owe them so much money


----------



## SupaSwole (May 20, 2012)

No risk.... No reward...


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 20, 2012)

euroking said:


> benj why are you being offended? why is pathetic? are you lucky7 ore what the name is since you get offended?
> 
> do you think i care wtf you are doing i dont give a shit if you making domestic its not my problem
> 
> im just telling there will be a new op raw deal soon and cracking all these newbies down and only old school motherfuckers will survive



What is an op raw deal ? And how do you know this ? Are you one of those doomsday preppers too ?


----------



## hoyle21 (May 20, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> What is an op raw deal ? And how do you know this ? Are you one of those doomsday preppers too ?



http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/24/sports/24cnd-steroid.html


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 20, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> What is an op raw deal ? And how do you know this ? Are you one of those doomsday preppers too ?



Let me give EVERYONE a crash course in what ORD was - 
http://www.justice.gov/dea/pubs/pressrel/pr092407.html

If you don't think it will happen again...good luck to you...


----------



## hoyle21 (May 20, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Let me give EVERYONE a crash course in what ORD was -
> http://www.justice.gov/dea/pubs/pressrel/pr092407.html
> 
> If you don't think it will happen again...good luck to you...



And the dumb asses that run their mouths will have plenty of time to learn how to be quiet in federal prison.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 20, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> And the dumb asses that run their mouths will have plenty of time to learn how to be quiet in federal prison.



many of them committed suicide before sentencing and even shortly afterward...


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 20, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/09/24/sports/24cnd-steroid.html



I really didn't know what it meant thank you /;


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 20, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> And the dumb asses that run their mouths will have plenty of time to learn how to be quiet in federal prison.



Don't know if it will or not but its def not a joke. I don't know if you though I was running my mouth but I did not know what it was an was not sure if it was paranoia. Hell no its was not the case. Why don't one of the mods make a sticky on this and what can be done to help prevent it and just anything to help. If you need volunteers I will help. Or at least start temp banning people till they learn.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 20, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> I really didn't know what it meant thank you /;



The government doesn't see a difference between using, manufacturing, and selling steroids or meth or crack.   It's the same crime.

How many people do you see talking about selling or abusing crack as openly as they do here?    It's trouble.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 20, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Don't know if it will or not but its def not a joke. I don't know if you though I was running my mouth but I did not know what it was an was not sure if it was paranoia. Hell no its was not the case. Why don't one of the mods make a sticky on this and what can be done to help prevent it and just anything to help. If you need volunteers I will help. Or at least start temp banning people till they learn.



It's not directed at you, but the openness of conversation needs to stop.


----------



## Vibrant (May 20, 2012)

I want to let the record show that I don't use gears. Everything I say is hypothetical and the ramblings of a very sick person. I suffer from schizophrenia, my biggest symptoms are that I can't separate reality from fantasy, delusions of grandeur, I hear voices and they are telling me that you all talk too much.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 20, 2012)

irish_2003 said:


> many of them committed suicide before sentencing and even shortly afterward...



Yep...


----------



## Goodskie (May 20, 2012)

DetMuscle said:


> See what I mean and about the face to face interaction. Man I miss those days.



I worked EMS in Detroit for years bro. Just fuckin with u.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 20, 2012)

I have never used gears either always been fascinated by it though. Read the last two paragraphs shit is serious !!!


----------



## Goodskie (May 20, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> That you fucking assholes talk too much and you're going to fuck shit up for everyone.




If the DEA comes on here we'll just neg them and make them post pics to see if they're jerked or not


----------



## hoyle21 (May 20, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> I have never used gears either always been fascinated by it though. Read the last two paragraphs shit is serious !!!



I'm on TRT and interested in how it works in my body to cure me.   I have learned a lot from being here, and even what questions to ask my Doctor.   Also interested in the hormonal balance of those drugs.


----------



## heavyiron (May 20, 2012)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]September 24,          2007[/SIZE][/FONT]        *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DEA Announces Largest Steroid Enforcement Action in U.S. History
[SIZE=-1]Raw steroid materials from China, HGH, Insulin Growth Factor, 
         counterfeit medications also part of Operation Raw Deal[/SIZE][/FONT]*​ 









[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[SIZE=-2]11.4 million steroid dosage units were seized as part of Operation Raw Deal. [/SIZE]*[/FONT]​ 
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*SEP 24--*WASHINGTON  – DEA and federal law enforcement officials from the FDA’s Office of  Criminal Investigations and the U.S. Postal Inspection Service today  announced the culmination of _Operation Raw Deal_, an  international case targeting the global underground trade of anabolic  steroids, human growth hormone (HGH) and insulin growth factor (IGF). In  addition, the investigation includes significant enforcement of illicit  underground trafficking of ancillary and counterfeit medications. The  investigation represents the largest steroid enforcement action in U.S.  history and took place in conjunction with enforcement operations in  nine countries worldwide. The Internal Revenue Service (IRS),  Immigration and Customs Enforcement (ICE), Federal Bureau of  Investigation (FBI), and the National Drug Intelligence Center (NDIC)  also played key roles in the investigation. [/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] 143  federal search warrants were executed on targets nationwide, resulting  in 124 arrests and the seizure of 56 steroid labs across the United  States. In total, 11.4 million steroid dosage units were seized, as well  as 242 kilograms of raw steroid powder of Chinese origin. As part of  Operation Raw Deal, $6.5 million was also seized, as well as 25  vehicles, 3 boats, 27 pill presses, and 71 weapons. [/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] These law enforcement operations were the result of _Operation Raw Deal_,  the largest steroid enforcement action in U.S. history. The nearly  two-year-old operation, which culminated in a series of law enforcement  actions last week, was led by the Drug Enforcement Administration (DEA),  working with federal law enforcement officials from the Food and Drug  Administration’s (FDA) Office of Criminal Investigations, the U.S.  Postal Service and others. The Internal Revenue Service (IRS), U.S.  Immigrations and Customs Enforcement (ICE), Federal Bureau of  Investigation (FBI) and the National Drug Intelligence Center (NDIC)  also played key roles in _Operation Raw Deal_. The  multi-jurisdictional Organized Crime Drug Enforcement Task Force  (OCDETF) operation was coordinated by prosecutors from the Criminal  Division’s Narcotic and Dangerous Drug Section assigned to the Special  Operations Division. The U.S. operation took place in conjunction with  enforcement operations in Mexico, Canada, China, Belgium, Australia,  Germany, Denmark, Sweden, and Thailand. [/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] Criminal charges were filed this month in several federal districts as part of _Operation Raw Deal_,  including the U.S. Attorneys’ Offices in the Southern District of  California, the Southern District of New York, the Middle District of  Pennsylvania, and the District of Rhode Island. The indictments include  various narcotics distribution offenses, such as conspiracy to import  anabolic steroids, and other charges including conspiracy to launder  money. [/SIZE][/FONT]






        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]“DEA  successfully attacked the illegal steroid industry at every level of its  distribution network—from the manufacturers in China who supply the raw  materials, to the traffickers in the United States who market the  deadly doses. Operation Raw Deal uncovered a clandestine web of  international drug dealers who lurk on the Internet for young adults  craving the artificial advantage of anabolic steroids,” said DEA  Administrator Karen P. Tandy. “Today we reveal the truth behind the  underground steroid market: dangerous drugs cooked up all too often in  filthy conditions with no regard to safety, giving Americans who  purchase them the ultimate raw deal.”[/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]“The FDA  Office of Criminal Investigations takes this illegal conduct very  seriously and fully supports the investigation and ultimate prosecution  of these profiteers who endanger the public by formulating and selling  unapproved illegal drugs, even when those who would be endangered are  willing participants. These buyers are solely motivated by a desire to  gain an unfair competitive advantage by using illegal  performance-enhancing substances and the sellers are not concerned with  the buyers' health but with making money," said Terry Vermillion,  Director of the FDA Office of Criminal Investigations. [/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]“Whenever  someone uses the U.S. Mail to send anything that they know is dangerous,  illegal or counterfeit, postal inspectors are prepared to find them and  arrest them in order to preserve the integrity of the mail,” said Chief  Postal Inspector Alexander Lazaroff of the United States Postal  Inspection Service. “I am proud to partner in this operation to stop the  suppliers of anabolic steroids and the customers who purchase them, so  that the mail will not be an ingredient in this deadly recipe.”[/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] _Operation Raw Deal _is  a four-prong strategy focusing on: raw material manufacturers/suppliers  in the China and other countries; underground anabolic laboratories in  the United States, Canada and Mexico; numerous U.S.-based websites  distributing materials, or conversion kits, necessary to convert raw  steroid powders into finished product; and Internet bodybuilding  discussion boards that are the catalysts for individuals to learn how to  illicitly use, locate and discreetly purchase performance enhance  drugs, including anabolic steroids. Many of the underground steroids  labs targeted in this case advertise and are endorsed on these message  boards.[/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] According to the charges filed in connection with_ Operation Raw Deal,_  worldwide manufacturers of the raw materials needed for steroids use  websites to market their products and even provide guidance to potential  customers. Steroid Internet message boards and chat rooms also use the  latest technology in an effort to keep their business transactions – and  those of their customers – anonymous. These websites, chat rooms, and  message boards also provide information about how to convert the raw  material into finished steroid product and boast of their ability to  resist law enforcement scrutiny. In addition, these sites promote and  often sell “conversion kits” that allow customers to convert raw  materials into steroids themselves from home. Besides steroids, many  websites targeted also offered other dangerous drugs and chemicals such  as ketamine, fentanyl, ephedrine, pseudoephedrine, and GHB. [/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]There is  great danger in buying steroids, chemicals, and other illicit products  on the Internet. Many companies operating illegally both in the United  States and worldwide have no regard for product safety and mislabeling  is common – both intentional and unintentional. Products are often  misrepresented, and their safety is not at all guaranteed. In addition,  federal agents report that many of the underground steroid labs seized  in *Operation Raw Deal* are extremely  unsanitary, further illustrating the danger in buying these products  illegally. For example, recent lab seizures uncovered huge amounts of  raw materials being mixed in bathtubs and bathroom sinks.[/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Southern District of California*[/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]A federal  grand jury sitting in San Diego handed up seven indictments charging 14  individuals with conspiracy to import anabolic steroids, conspiracy to  distribute anabolic steroids, and conspiracy to launder money. The  indictments also seek criminal forfeiture. The indictments allege that  the defendants purchased raw anabolic steroid powers from suppliers in  foreign countries, including China, in order to manufacture steroid  products in their underground laboratories and distribute the anabolic  steroids through the Internet.  Defendants include:  Adam C. Hullander,  Israel Sanchez, Felix Parache, Charles Joseph Lupico, Timothy Edward  Smith, Jeffrey Lee Mitchell, Thomas Robert Souders, Michael Guthrie,  John Russo, and Otis Neal Armour.[/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Southern District of New York*[/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Indictments  returned on May 17, 2007, and Sept. 20, 2007, by a federal grand jury  in the Southern District of New York charge a total of five individuals  with conspiracy to distribute a controlled substance.  Three of the  defendants are also charged with conspiracy to engage in money  laundering.  The indictments allege that the defendants owned and ran  underground steroid labs operating in the New York area called “Bodiez  by Design,” and “Strong Island Underground,” a/k/a “SIUG Labs.” The  indictments also allege that the defendants advertised steroids for sale  on the Internet and shipped them to customers across the country by  mail, directing customers to pay for the steroids in such a way as to  mask the parties’ identities and the nature of the transactions.   Searches of the Strong Island Underground lab location and the  defendants’ residences resulted in the seizure of over 1.1 million  dosage units of steroids and ancillary drugs in liquid and pill form, as  well as steroid-related drug paraphernalia.[/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Four  complaints, signed on Sept. 20 and 21, 2007, by a federal magistrate  judge in the Southern District of New York, together charge an  additional four individuals.  Two are charged with conspiracy to  distribute a controlled substance; one is alleged to have sold raw  testosterone powder to customers over the Internet, and another  allegedly purchased steroids from China for domestic re-distribution.  A  third defendant is charged with maintaining a drug-involved premise,  for allegedly providing access to a rental storage unit to a steroid  underground lab to be used as a stash house for the lab’s operations.  A  fourth individual is charged with three counts:  selling drug  paraphernalia, using the mails to distribute drug paraphernalia, and  providing equipment for the manufacture of controlled substances.   The  complaint alleges that the defendant owned and operated a company called  “Titan Med Supply” which supplied the illegal steroid community with  the necessary materials to convert raw steroid powders and other  precursor materials into injectable liquid steroid solutions.[/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] *Middle District of Pennsylvania*[/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] On Sept.  18, 2007, a federal grand jury in the Middle District of Pennsylvania  returned a one-count indictment charging three individuals with  conspiracy to distribute and possess with intent to distribute anabolic  steroids. The indictment alleges that these defendants and others  conspired together to illegally distribute steroids for a two-year  period extending from June 2005 through September 2007. The defendants  were arrested following the return of the indictment and are currently  awaiting trial. Each defendant faces up to five years in prison and  fines totaling $250,000 if convicted on the conspiracy charge.[/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]In a number  of related matters, on Sept. 24, 2007, the U.S. Attorney for the Middle  District of Pennsylvania filed felony informations charging five other  individuals with drug-related crimes. Three persons were charged with  conspiracy to distribute and possess with intent to distribute ketamine,  a Schedule III controlled substance. One individual was charged with  conspiracy to distribute and possess with intent to distribute anabolic  steroids. Each defendant faces up to five years in prison and fines  totaling $250,000 if convicted on the conspiracy charges. Another person  was charged with conspiracy to distribute cocaine. This defendant faces  up to 20 years in prison and fines totaling $1 million if convicted.[/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*District of Rhode Island*[/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]A federal  grand jury in Rhode Island has charged Genescience Pharmaceutical  Company, which is based in China, the company’s CEO, Lei Jin, and three  other men with participating in an international trafficking conspiracy  in which millions of dollars worth of human growth hormone (HGH) was  smuggled into the United States and other countries.  The smugglers  allegedly used Internet Web sites and clandestine e-mail addresses to  facilitate the smuggling.  The U.S. government has also seized money  traced to the smuggling operation – about $3.6 million – from Chinese  bank branches in New York[/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] *District of Maryland*[/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]On May 9,  2007, a federal grand jury in Baltimore indicted Bradley C. Blum, 36, of  Houston Texas, for conspiring to illegally distribute and illegally  distributing human growth hormone (HGH), which he allegedly obtained  from a manufacturer in China, and then unlawfully sold to customers in  Lexington Park, Md., and elsewhere in the United States.  The indictment  also seeks $863,534 in property and proceeds involved in and traceable  to this illegal distribution scheme.  In a related case, Anthony E.  Schuler, of Allentown, Pa. was arrested on Sept. 20, 2007 and charged by  criminal complaint with conspiracy to distribute and attempted  distribution of human growth hormone, also allegedly obtained from a  manufacturer in China. [/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] *Western District of Missouri*[/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Four  individuals have been charged in the Western District of Missouri for  their involvement in the distribution of anabolic steroids. An  indictment returned Sept. 21, 2007 charges Bryan Wilson and April Wilson  with conspiring to distribute and distributing anabolic steroids. The  indictment alleges that Bryan and April Wilson conspired with  individuals located in China to distribute anabolic steroids to  customers located around the United States. In exchange for wire money  transfers to sources located in Qingdao, China, Bryan and April Wilson  would receive raw steroid powder. At locations in Boone and Jackson  Counties, Missouri, Bryan Wilson allegedly the raw steroid powder to  pill and liquid anabolic steroid form. Operating under the names Pro  Pharm, Pro Pharm Labs, and Palmco, Bryan and April Wilson allegedly  distributed the final anabolic steroid products to customers throughout  the United States.[/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] Two other  defendants were charged by way of federal complaint in the Western  District of Missouri as part of Operation Raw Deal. Mikal Schrage and  Jason Varner were charged in separate criminal complaints with  possessing with the intent to distribute anabolic steroids. The  affidavit in support of Mikal Schrage’s criminal complaint alleges that  Schrage allegedly transported approximately five pounds of powder  anabolic steroids and 10,000 milliliters of liquid anabolic steroids  from Florida to his residence in Nixa, Mo., when Schrage was stopped and  arrested by law enforcement on Sept. 1, 2007. The affidavit in support  of Jason Varner’s criminal complaint alleges that Varner sought to  purchase 188 vials of anabolic steroids outside of Columbia, Mo., on  Sept.19, 2007. After Varner’s arrest, law enforcement officers recovered  an additional 44 vials of anabolic steroids from Varner’s residence. [/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] *District of Connecticut*[/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]In a  related action, In April 2006, the FBI’s Healthcare Fraud Unit in the  District of Connecticut initiated “Operation Phony Pharm,” an undercover  investigation targeting the illegal sale of anabolic steroids, HGH and  prescription pain medication over the Internet.  Although they began  independently of each other, Operation Phony Pharm and Operation Raw  Deal have provided mutual assistance as these investigations evolved.[/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] In an  indictment unsealed in Hartford, Conn., Edwin F. Porter, 41, of  Chandler, Ariz.; Matthew J. Peltz, 36, of Chandler, Ariz.; Tyler J.  Lunn, 27 of Phoenix, Ariz.; and Walter T. Corey, 37, of Cherleroi, Pa.,  are charged with conspiring to distribute and distribution of anabolic  steroids.  The indictment alleges the defendants purchased raw steroid  powder from China, manufactured anabolic steroids in home laboratories  in both oral and injectable form, and distributed them to customers  around the country through a MySpace.com profile and an internet website  they created, www.anabolic-superstore.com.[/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] Also, as a  result of this ongoing investigation, on Sept. 21, 2007, Brian S.  Tompkins, 29, of Deltona, Fla., pleaded guilty in Hartford to one count  of distribution of anabolic steroids. Tompkins admitted that from  September 2006 to July 2007, he distributed anabolic steroids by mail to  individuals who contacted him through his MySpace.com profile.   Tompkins further admitted that, in July 2007, he purchased two kilograms  of steroid powder from a supplier in China. And today, Alan R. Blair,  52, of Wilton, Conn., pleaded guilty in Hartford to one count of  distributing HGH without a prescription.  Blair admitted that, from  approximately November 2004 to April 2007, he distributed HGH to  customers throughout world using the website www.jintropin.com.  The HGH was shipped directly to Blair’s customers from a supplier in China.[/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Photo Gallery >> [/SIZE][/FONT]
        [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=-1] ##[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## OTG85 (May 20, 2012)

What was the mexican raid called back in like 04-05?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 20, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> wasn't operation raw deal a mexican based operation?



That was "Gear Grinder". The Mexican sources were ALL taken down.


----------



## OTG85 (May 20, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> That was "Gear Grinder". The Mexican sources were ALL taken down.



Thanks bro,I missed heavys hour long post on raw deal


----------



## hoyle21 (May 20, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> That was "Gear Grinder". The Mexican sources were ALL taken down.



That's when QV went down right?


----------



## OTG85 (May 20, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> That was "Gear Grinder". The Mexican sources were ALL taken down.



mmmm refrovit-b  d-bol


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 20, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> That's when QV went down right?



QV, Denkall and others...
http://www.justice.gov/dea/pubs/pressrel/pr121505.html


----------



## Retlaw (May 20, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Why do u know there will be another operation raw deal soon?



Nobody knows, unless you visit Miss Cleo.. She knows everything. Sounds like sour grapes, _*Free Enterprise ?*_


----------



## bulldogz (May 20, 2012)

I stay off this board as much as possible as of late


----------



## secdrl (May 20, 2012)

I'm going to Dairy Queen, anybody need anything?


----------



## SupaSwole (May 20, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> How do the biggest drug kingpins in the world stay out of prison? They stay out of prison because most of the time, the government is behind the operation....


That and they kill anyone who threatens their business....


----------



## SupaSwole (May 20, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I'm going to Dairy Queen, anybody need anything?


My fat ass wants a chocolate shake.... Thanks bro


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 20, 2012)

secdrl said:


> I'm going to Dairy Queen, anybody need anything?



DQ hunger buster with chili and cheese!


----------



## colochine (May 20, 2012)

Rednack said:


> Yeah i'm stupid, that's why i only order from one of the oldest secure sponsors in the business...
> I just don't see why any of these other fly by night sponsors concerns you..




rnm@secureynm.net?


----------



## SupaSwole (May 20, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I want to let the record show that I don't use gears. Everything I say is hypothetical and the ramblings of a very sick person. I suffer from schizophrenia, my biggest symptoms are that I can't separate reality from fantasy, delusions of grandeur, I hear voices and they are telling me that you all talk too much.


I would like LE to know that I DO take gear. Occasionally I also like to blow coke, I smoke kush whenever I can, I really enjoy fucking underage girls, and I also tore the do not remove tag off my goddamn mattress .... That is all


----------



## secdrl (May 20, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> DQ hunger buster with chili and cheese!




This DQ is old school. We don't have hot dogs or chicken tenders, only ice cream my homie.


----------



## Watson (May 20, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> I would like LE to know that I DO take gear. Occasionally I also like to blow coke, I smoke kush whenever I can, I really enjoy fucking underage girls, and I also tore the do not remove tag off my goddamn mattress .... That is all



we are alike,

i cross when the light says do not walk.....


----------



## Retlaw (May 20, 2012)

Heavyiron is BTW  a Nac agent for the DEA & FBI fyi !  Be careful


----------



## charley (May 20, 2012)

Casual AAS users have very little to fear, I'm sure many on this board have had a package snagged by customs, then resent to a new address. All you receive is a form letter from 'Dept of Homeland Security'...three pages in all, advising you not do it again, or they will prosecute......I'm talking about just a few bottles, for me it was six bottles of Test e,and I learned my lesson, never again my house. LE is not looking to waste money prosecuting the' little guy', so I guess if you got more going on you need to be carefull, but most need not worry.  All those newspaper clipping were about 'big time dudes' which rules out 99% of IM people.


----------



## XYZ (May 21, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I have a feeling this has something to do with me....
> The 100% honest truth is that I do not take orders, I do not take money from customers, I do not even touch the gear.
> Anyone who thinks otherwise is a fucking moron.
> I simply rep and hype, and do a good job at it
> ...




It doesn't matter, YOU ARE INVOLVED, PERIOD.

You would be suprised at how easy it is to get something on you.


----------



## vicious 13 (May 21, 2012)

Charley is 100 % right even if the little guy did get busted teu would fine him and settle out of court I've dealed other drugs and been busted as soon as I get a good lawyer they settle out of court no one is coming to my house an of they do thu are wasting time and way too much money to get a warrant to find my couple of bottles if they can even find and get into my safe cops knew what I did and where I did it it's very hard to get a warrant


----------



## independent (May 21, 2012)

Moral of the story is, dont order from these dom sources. Just order from EK.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 21, 2012)

OP...Any source long standing, new, ANYBODY can get busted.. A long standing service can go down just like a new UGL...Hence - everybody has the same intensions on boards, and that's to make $$$..

Heavy hit on a serious point regarding safety. If you're going to be a sponsor, you'd better have safety protocols moving forward...and that's for new UGL's and bigger sites...They're all the same!


----------



## colochine (May 21, 2012)

True and tried.

Secure and reliable

Expedient and professional.

rnm@securenym.net




#GICH


----------



## Vibrant (May 21, 2012)

colochine said:


> True and tried.
> 
> Secure and reliable
> 
> ...



And look on the bright side, if you order from rnm, le can't charge you with having dirty canola oil.


----------



## tommygunz (May 21, 2012)

This is an interesting thread started by Euroking that has evolved. It was started to sway our thinking that they are older, safer and wiser than the small upstart ugl's that have been popping up. Whether that is true or not or whether they are just feeling the pinch on their bottom line is irrelevant. I'm not here to weigh in on that.

Heavyiron has given us a history lesson and so have a few other members here and for that we should be grateful. Many of the members posting on this board have been members for a year or less and are very young. The attitudes expressed in general here is that openly providing personal information is acceptable and that for some reason it's ok to do so. Nothing could be further from the truth and nothing could be more risky.

It is my belief that there is a lot of things being discussed now as of a result of this thread that have much merit and this is good. Buying, possesing and using any schedule III drug is a crime and is punishable under federal law, this includes AAS. We all know this and accept the risk when doing so. The reality is that there is a difference in incentive by law enforcement as to how to stop this crime. It can be argued that the federal government has unlimited resources and they aren't interested in saving money when it comes to this, this true. What it comes down to is effort vs results. They are fully aware of this and really don't see the individual, personal user as being effective in they're efforts. While there may be some consumers used to seek more information for their case building, this is more likely to just be collatoral damage. What they are after is the sources as this has the largest impact.

This brings me to my point. What I see is that the smaller sponsors have a great deal of risky behavior in their sections. The amount of chatter about prices, stock, sales, t/a times, order dates, payment dates, the list goes on and on. This is by far the most interesting and useful information to LE. The fact that so much of this is openly provided makes their job not only easier but compels them to do something about it. Everyone has a responsibility to try to prevent this, administration, sponsors, moderators, reps and yes members too. If you don't think you're actions can have reprecussions, google RICO, we are all involved to some degree. My intent here is get everyone thinking about their own safety, period.


----------



## independent (May 21, 2012)

I think EK has been infiltrated by the DEA and they are just trying to get customers to bust.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2012)

EK has a fucking nerve posting in AG without paying the DRSE facilitation fee. 

I'm going to ban that fucking Jew.


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 21, 2012)

^^He paid SFW, that boy is already running a scam behind your back


----------



## meow (May 21, 2012)




----------



## anxious1 (May 21, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> How do the biggest drug kingpins in the world stay out of prison? They stay out of prison because most of the time, the government is behind the operation....




Truth! 
Look at how MANY covert wars have been financed by drug/arms deals. People don't understand the power "The Man" has in the drug world. Pablo was taken out why again? Oh yeah, stopped working for the U.S.


----------



## bulldogz (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Diesel618 (May 21, 2012)

anxious1 said:


> Truth!
> Look at how MANY covert wars have been financed by drug/arms deals. People don't understand the power "The Man" has in the drug world. Pablo was taken out why again? Oh yeah, stopped working for the U.S.



Illuminati killed escobar bro


----------



## tallguy34 (May 21, 2012)

Diesel618 said:


> Illuminati killed escobar bro



Illuminati are behind every major political event in the world! Nothing happens without their say so...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 21, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> ^^He paid SFW, that boy is already running a scam behind your back



He only paid SFW 6 x clomid, some opened syringes and a semen-stained sock. He still owes 3lbs of brisket and some dennys coupons goddamit!


----------



## charley (May 22, 2012)

"was beauty that killed the beast"


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (May 22, 2012)

mad bro? op


----------



## colochine (May 22, 2012)

Is EK an old school source? Or are they the run of the mill UGL?


----------



## coolhandjames (May 22, 2012)

Enter the paranoia theories...


----------



## tjsulli (May 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> [SIZE=-1]September 24, 2007[/SIZE] *DEA Announces Largest Steroid Enforcement Action in U.S. History
> 
> [SIZE=-1]Raw steroid materials from China, HGH, Insulin Growth Factor,
> counterfeit medications also part of Operation Raw Deal[/SIZE]*​
> ...


i was just thinking about this the other day. it's only a matter of time and if anybody thinks this will not happen again then they are just plain stupid


----------



## SFW (May 23, 2012)




----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 23, 2012)

^^^
Shortly thereafter, SRCS was raided....


----------



## JCBourne (May 23, 2012)

Where did this come from? I realize anyone can start a thread but it does seem some people who have quite a bit of rep here are not fucking around and making jokes. Is there some hint that it is coming soon or is it just speculation? While we all realize a bust will come again, Starting to think there may be evidence that some know of on this forum and while I don't expect them to give out the information, it would be nice if there is some proof of it happening sooner then later.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 23, 2012)

Start at 2003 and go from there....


----------



## tallguy34 (May 23, 2012)

Pattern seems to be every 2 years. And since there hasn't been one since 2007 its safe to say it could come at any time...


----------



## JCBourne (May 23, 2012)

So it's just speculation right now based on patterns? Seems kind of odd this thread would come out of nowhere and then I see a pattern from certain members that I have never seen.  I take this as a hint that something is happening or will based on what I've been reading. Stay safe.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 23, 2012)

JCBourne said:


> Where did this come from? I realize anyone can start a thread but it does seem some people who have quite a bit of rep here are not fucking around and making jokes. Is there some hint that it is coming soon or is it just speculation? While we all realize a bust will come again, Starting to think there may be evidence that some know of on this forum and while I don't expect them to give out the information, it would be nice if there is some proof of it happening sooner then later.





JCBourne said:


> So it's just speculation right now based on  patterns? Seems kind of odd this thread would come out of nowhere and  then I see a pattern from certain members that I have never seen.  I  take this as a hint that something is happening or will based on what  I've been reading. Stay safe.




I was thinking the same thing as you......


----------



## tjsulli (May 23, 2012)

JCBourne said:


> So it's just speculation right now based on patterns? Seems kind of odd this thread would come out of nowhere and then I see a pattern from certain members that I have never seen. I take this as a hint that something is happening or will based on what I've been reading. Stay safe.


imo it's just speculation at this point. due to the fact of all the domestic ugl popping up lately and it has some of the vets in this game thinking back to 2007


----------



## heavyiron (May 23, 2012)

I have no specific info but many vets are worried at the trends we are seeing. Use your heads and stay safe.


----------



## LightBearer (May 23, 2012)

At the very least, sponsor forums should be password protected and not available to new users 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tallguy34 (May 23, 2012)

Second that ^^^


----------



## tinyshrek (May 23, 2012)

Look guys something is going on IPG is changing, people are going secure, sources and reps are retiring. Be safe bros


----------



## Thresh (May 23, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> At the very least, sponsor forums should be password protected and not available to new users
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2



That would be great for sponsors, take away a huge chunk of their business. 

If a sponsor has half a brain, sell your stuff straight to LE, take the money and laugh cause you won't get caught. 

Dealing local is what gets you pinched. People talk. 

But I will say a majority of the population is retarded. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## colochine (May 24, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Look guys something is going on IPG is changing, people are going secure, sources and reps are retiring. Be safe bros



That's because they're funded by the CIA. They're safe bro.


----------



## JCBourne (May 24, 2012)

If you order from a certain sponsor here it's FDA 100% approved so you won't have to worry about it if there's a bust, according to him.


----------



## colochine (May 24, 2012)

JCBourne said:


> If you order from a certain sponsor here it's FDA 100% approved so you won't have to worry about it if there's a bust, according to him.


----------



## Watson (May 24, 2012)

my left nipple is itchy, its an ominous sign!

id suggest those involved start jamming gatorade bottles up their asses, it will make the govt holidays easier! personally i want to get on gear just for that....


----------



## Deity (May 24, 2012)

I've watched alot of stupid shit over several boards and the amount of information that half the rejects post is absolutly stupid, yes a bust is coming. The only way I'd say it isn't is if the LEO's have completly stopped giving a shit about AAS. And we all know as long as there is shit they can take and make a buck off of in this big witch hunt that is not going to happen. Many people will get fucked soon. Some will probably be sponsors on this board, some won't. Either way the smart guys who know security will not get screwed. And maybe when the ones who do get screwed get out of jail they will do things right the 2nd time round if they decide to go round 2.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I have no specific info but many vets are worried *at the trends we are seeing. *Use your heads and stay safe.



^^^this...too many dom ugl's popping up, disappearing, popping up again with new names...


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I have no specific info but many vets are worried at the trends we are seeing. Use your heads and stay safe.





irish_2003 said:


> ^^^this...too many dom ugl's popping up, disappearing, popping up again with new names...



2 guys that I trust completely here. The secret is to be safe, stupidity will get you busted. Use your head before you hit submit on your posts. Too often we reps come and clean them up, but not before the information has been available for anyone to see on the open forum.


----------



## JCBourne (May 24, 2012)

I'm with 5150. Too bad he's so pissed off at me, miss ya brother!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 25, 2012)

I second that they shouldn't let you post in the sponsor section unless you have a certain amount of post. And fuck it might as well only let people stay that have an elite membership.


----------



## Saney (May 25, 2012)

If a Sponsor uses a Password to protect their sub-forum, then until LE gains entry, they are just but a poopy little banner


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 25, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> If a Sponsor uses a Password to protect their sub-forum, then until LE gains entry, they are just but a poopy little banner



Yea but how do yo know who is LE and who is not ?


----------



## tommygunz (May 25, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Yea but how do yo know who is LE and who is not ?



It will say Moderator above their avi if they are LEO


----------



## Vibrant (May 25, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> It will say Moderator above their avi if they are LEO


What if it says super moderator? Is that like super Leo?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 25, 2012)

That's DEA bro


----------



## tallguy34 (May 25, 2012)

What if it says admin? Are your pretty much fucked? Lol


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 25, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> It will say Moderator above their avi if they are LEO


 



Vibrant said:


> What if it says super moderator? Is that like super Leo?





~RaZr~ said:


> That's DEA bro





Silver_Back said:


> If a Sponsor uses a Password to protect their   sub-forum, then until LE gains entry, they are just but a poopy little   banner


You guys are dicks lol....I was just saying that because of this post ^^^^If it's pw protected all someone has to do it get a pw. Like pars for instance I do not have a pw but If I pmed him an said hey I want to order or I want a pw it would most likely be handed out .


----------



## vicious 13 (May 25, 2012)

And the elite membership part??? Like le couldn't pay a monthly fee??? I'd rather buy gears


----------



## tommygunz (May 25, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> If it's pw protected all someone has to do it get a pw. Like pars for instance I do not have a pw but If I pmed him an said hey I want to order or I want a pw it would most likely be handed out .



The idea of a private shop is that the sponsor controls who gets in and who sees what. It's up to the sponsor to keep it SAFER. BTW not all sponsors are as loose with their passwords as some. It isn't a guarantee that it's 100% secure but is much better. LE lurking and reading is the danger.


----------



## Rednack (May 25, 2012)

yall sound like a bunch of meth heads staring out the window..


----------



## Vibrant (May 25, 2012)

You're all  narcs.


----------



## bigbenj (May 25, 2012)

Getting a password to a forum isn't hard. I already invaded Pars section and had a good laugh


----------



## bigbenj (May 25, 2012)

Narc^^^


----------



## bigbenj (May 25, 2012)

Only a matter of time unil busted^^^


----------



## bigbenj (May 25, 2012)

One thin ice^^^


----------



## Goodskie (May 25, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> One thin ice^^^




As opposed to two thin ices?


----------



## JCBourne (May 25, 2012)

Ben,  Your so gay for making me scroll up 3 or 4 times. Jackass!  Big true is a coming for you!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 25, 2012)

God see all....


----------



## bigbenj (May 25, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> As opposed to two thin ices?


son of a bitch.....


----------



## bigbenj (May 25, 2012)

JCBourne said:


> Ben,  Your so gay for making me scroll up 3 or 4 times. Jackass!  Big true is a coming for you!


dear jcbourne,

i try my best to make all customer happy. happy customer is best ref!


----------



## Vibrant (May 25, 2012)

You're all dirty narcs that are dealing on the side


----------



## Tesla (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (May 25, 2012)

^^^inherited the spirit of dgg. switched to popcorn though


----------



## Tesla (May 25, 2012)

Soda and P-Corn get you jerked!!


----------



## euroking (May 27, 2012)

And so what if you did that? do we look like we care about your hate to him? just take care of your customers and send their orders 





bigbenj said:


> Getting a password to a forum isn't hard. I already invaded Pars section and had a good laugh


----------



## skinnyd (May 27, 2012)

euroking said:


> And so what if you did that? do we look like we care about your hate to him? just take care of your customers and send their orders



wow


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 27, 2012)

I did some more reading and apparently LE can access to all WU transactions. This is how the  whole operation raw deal went down, they followed the money every were,  and yes they visited some senders to.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 27, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> I did some more reading and apparently LE can access to all WU transactions. This is how the  whole operation raw deal went down, they followed the money every were,  and yes they visited some senders to.



There was a lot more to that, but what you said happened as well.


----------



## Watson (May 27, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> You're all  narcs.



Im not, but please speak in a clear voice into my third nipple!


----------



## Watson (May 27, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> I did some more reading and apparently LE can access to all WU transactions. This is how the  whole operation raw deal went down, they followed the money every were,  and yes they visited some senders to.



ALL wu transactions will be linked to IRS anyway lmao, the IRS will have the most accurate records on earth!


----------



## BFHammer (May 27, 2012)

Most likely there hasn't been one since 2007 because they didn't make any money.  They only netted out 6.5 million for 2 years of LE pay.  That had to lose them 30 million or better.  No profit motive for them to hit the roids up again unless people are being stupid across the whole system or some politician's kid dies from dirty gear.


----------



## euroking (May 30, 2012)

Wow what? im i wrong? he bash parsifal all the fucking time but dont take care of his customers and dont send their shit ore reply them dont fucking bash another sponsor when the same guy bashing cant even fill orders and making sales after sales i told all you guys all these newbies cant survive and if they do they do with problems every fucking time

good luck lucky7/benj



skinnyd said:


> wow


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 30, 2012)

haha.. this thread is fucking ridiculous... EK, it doesn't really come off good to see you talking shit on other sponsors bro.. just sayin.


----------



## colochine (May 30, 2012)

EK no care. He own post office in moldova no one can see him.


----------



## _LG_ (May 30, 2012)

Did lucky 7 get busted?


----------



## colochine (May 30, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Did lucky 7 get busted?



Probably.


----------



## euroking (May 30, 2012)

Yeah and i owe you to 



colochine said:


> EK no care. He own post office in moldova no one can see him.


----------



## euroking (May 30, 2012)

Tell me what is it that im saying its not true?

First benj he BASH parsifal everywhere he can and make fun of him and his closed forum 

and now when benj cant fill customers orders he shut up he got offended by this thread and posted here about its him i talked about now it is the time to fix customers orders 



Pittsburgh63 said:


> haha.. this thread is fucking ridiculous... EK, it doesn't really come off good to see you talking shit on other sponsors bro.. just sayin.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 30, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Did lucky 7 get busted?



Similar to the AP bust?


----------



## _LG_ (May 30, 2012)

Maybe some of these young fucks should try to learn something from ek.  Myself included, he has been doing this a while and is still on top.  He may be coming off like an asshole, but I would to if I felt someone was threatening my livelihood.


----------



## cube789 (May 30, 2012)

yep like it or not the irony EK pointed out speaks volumes.


----------



## colochine (May 30, 2012)

euroking said:


> Yeah and i owe you to



que? u can send me some reps if you'd like lol.


----------



## Watson (May 30, 2012)

^^ rep whore!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 30, 2012)

Why did pars go private and now back from being private and holding a big sale like going private never happend?


----------



## heavyiron (May 30, 2012)

Worst case scenario ben can refund everyone their money. Its tough but its the right thing to do.

Not saying he won't sort things out before it comes to that though.

btw, very interesting IP matches on the luckyseven account....


----------



## colochine (May 30, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Worst case scenario ben can refund everyone their money. Its tough but its the right thing to do.
> 
> Not saying he won't sort things out before it comes to that though.
> 
> btw, very interesting IP matches on the luckyseven account....




LOL I'm sure ben would be more than willing to refund everyone he is a stand up dude.

it might come down to a lot of LHJO's and RHJO's but in the end the debt will be paid.


----------



## cube789 (May 30, 2012)

lucky7 = DGG


----------



## colochine (May 30, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> lucky7 = DGG



#GYCH!!!





Lol


----------



## tommygunz (May 30, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Worst case scenario ben can refund everyone their money. Its tough but its the right thing to do.
> 
> Not saying he won't sort things out before it comes to that though.
> 
> btw, very interesting IP matches on the luckyseven account....



Shutthefrontdoor!!


----------



## rage racing (May 30, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Worst case scenario ben can refund everyone their money. Its tough but its the right thing to do.
> 
> Not saying he won't sort things out before it comes to that though.
> 
> btw, very interesting IP matches on the luckyseven account....


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 30, 2012)

At least get an IP scrambler or some shit


----------



## parsifal09 (May 30, 2012)

im still pvt

mind your business

thanks



dirtbiker666 said:


> Why did pars go private and now back from being private and holding a big sale like going private never happend?


----------



## bulldogz (May 30, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Worst case scenario ben can refund everyone their money. Its tough but its the right thing to do.
> 
> Not saying he won't sort things out before it comes to that though.
> 
> *btw, very interesting IP matches on the luckyseven account*....



This is classic..say it ain't so..


----------



## rage racing (May 30, 2012)




----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 30, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> im still pvt
> 
> mind your business
> 
> thanks


I am minding my buiss cuz. Your the one that's having a super sale in the anabolic zone. It has holograms en shit which make it even better. I am pumped !


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 30, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Worst case scenario ben can refund everyone their money. Its tough but its the right thing to do.
> 
> Not saying he won't sort things out before it comes to that though.
> 
> btw, very interesting IP matches on the luckyseven account....




I have to admit you and I started of on the wrong foot. Negs everyday and fucked up comments lol. But the truth is you are a stand up guy Heavy !! Reps all around !!


----------



## parsifal09 (May 30, 2012)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????/

no super sale going on right now

unless ur talking about MONTHS ago


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 30, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Getting a password to a forum isn't hard. I already invaded Pars section and had a good laugh



I honestly think you are the sole reason pars went private lmao.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 30, 2012)

colochine said:


> LOL I'm sure ben would be more than willing to refund everyone he is a stand up dude.
> 
> it might come down to a lot of LHJO's and RHJO's but in the end the debt will be paid.



Sorry bro this is far from the truth... Rule number one: never trust a gear whore


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 30, 2012)

euroking said:


> Wow what? im i wrong? he bash parsifal all the fucking time but dont take care of his customers and dont send their shit ore reply them dont fucking bash another sponsor when the same guy bashing cant even fill orders and making sales after sales i told all you guys all these newbies cant survive and if they do they do with problems every fucking time
> 
> good luck lucky7/benj


\\

I have to admit ek it is not like your making shit up your just stating the facts....


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 30, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????/
> 
> no super sale going on right now
> 
> unless ur talking about MONTHS ago



Moved: Parsifal Pharma Presents: Limited Edition Super Sale .......The vials had holograms en shit LOL


----------



## parsifal09 (May 30, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> Moved: Parsifal Pharma Presents: Limited Edition Super Sale .......The vials had holograms en shit LOL



thats from february brother

u wanna know y im pvt now????


i owe people some orders,so i went to pvt to   get everything done before taking new orders

anyone in my pvt forum can verify that

ive had 0 sales the entire month

good luck guys


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 30, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> thats from february brother
> 
> u wanna know y im pvt now????
> 
> ...



Well pars thank you for clarifying that ....Hope you keep your word and good luck


----------



## tommygunz (May 30, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> ive had 0 sales the entire month




This true.


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 30, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> btw, very interesting IP matches on the luckyseven account....




God see everything.


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 30, 2012)

ice_cube789 said:


> lucky7 = DGG


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 30, 2012)

What's the link between Lucky and Targon and why did the Targon forum disappear?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 30, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> What's the link between Lucky and Targon and why did the Targon forum disappear?



I think Tara said they were getting out of the biz because of this thread. You can never be too sure nowadays


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 30, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I need to stay out of this thread. The level of ignorance and irony is baffling. Be safe, fellas.


I was just thinking the same thing


----------



## heavyiron (May 30, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> I have to admit you and I started of on the wrong foot. Negs everyday and fucked up comments lol. But the truth is you are a stand up guy Heavy !! Reps all around !!



I don't remember to be honest. I was probably drunk and just messing around.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 30, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I don't remember to be honest. I was probably drunk and just messing around.



Lol!!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 30, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I don't remember to be honest. I was probably drunk and just messing around.



HEHE Fagot.........jus playin


----------



## Aries1 (May 31, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> im still pvt
> 
> mind your business
> 
> thanks


Words to live by, cunt.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 1, 2012)

This is a good read, especially now.


----------



## Tikijoe (Jun 1, 2012)

Just today within the first 5 min on this board I saw tracking numbers, ta times, and even packaging pics all from sponsors in open forums.. Just sayn, not cool.


----------



## heckler7 (Jun 1, 2012)

this thread takes on a whole new meaning now, not saying anyone new what was going on, but it seems like some people new something was going on.


----------

